# Can't install Office 2013, stuck on 94% progress!



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I am experiencing some issues with the installation (or failed installation!) of Office 2013 Home & Business.

When I initially installed the software I wasn't aware that I should leave the computer running whilst Office 'installed in the background'. I rebooted the computer too early and the installation became corrupted.

At this point I attempted to fix the installation, however there was no improvement, so I made the decision to uninstall Office all together. Once uninstalled, I then reinstalled (from the installation CD / DVD).

Last night I left my computer sitting at 94% installed, as shown below, and when I returned to my computer after 12 hours the installation had not increased by a single percent!










I am now at the point of uninstalling again, however I do not want to reinstall and find the same issue again.

Perhaps there is an "Office cleanup" program that I can run, or certain temp files that need to be deleted, or Registry keys that need tweaking...at any rate any suggestions on how to successfully install the software will be greatly appreciated.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## jo-briggs (Jan 29, 2005)

Try Revo Uninstaller:

Download Revo Uninstaller Freeware - Free and Full Download - Uninstall software, remove programs, solve uninstall problems


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi jo-briggs,

Revo couldn't find any remnants of the Office 2013 installation unfortunately. I have cleaned the registry using 'Registry Mechanic', and I have performed a Disk Cleanup (from Accessories > System Tools), so hopefully Office 2013 will install again now.

If it doesn't I will simply revert to an earlier version of Office.

Thanks for your suggestion.

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Registry's don't need cleaning. Those programs can cause major problems. If you have a valid key and it doesn't work, or you're encountering other install problems you're entitled to phone support from Microsoft.


----------



## Mr Davo (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi All,

Office 2013 installed at last, perhaps the Registry Clean, and temp files clean is all that was required!

Thanks

David


----------

